# an they say peacock bass



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

they say peacock bass only get 2 feet long 







:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:







oh2:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

oops sorry forgot link

http://www.kicknbass.com/images/peacock.jpg


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

thats not me in the pic


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Who said they only get 2'?:laugh:

Mark


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Most websites and books and sellers


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

walmart says pacu's only get 10", don't belive everything you read


----------

